# ISDN Flat?



## mazimmi (28. Januar 2005)

Hi,
bei uns gibt es leider nur ISDN  und keine möglichkeit aufzurüsten auf DSL (ich wohne in nem 150 Selen Kaff !)

Deswegen wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr irgendwo schonmal ne ISDN Flat gesehen habt und vor allem wo! 

Ich selbst habe schon bei verdammt vielen Anbietern gesucht, bin aber nirgends fündig gworden.

Ich danke euch schonmal im vorraus
                                                     mfg mazimmi


----------



## MonoMental (28. Januar 2005)

Also die dt. Telekom bietet so etwas nicht mehr an.

Aber vielleicht hilft dir dieser Beitrag etwas:

http://www.teltarif.de/i/flatrate.html

LG

der mono

PS: Google weiß immer recht viel....


----------



## Sinac (28. Januar 2005)

Also ich hab meine bei Versatel, und bin echt zufrieden.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Januar 2005)

Aber Versatel ist halt auch nur regional verfügbar ....


----------



## mazimmi (2. Februar 2005)

danke für die tips, ich werde mich mal schlau machen!



mfg mazimmi


----------

